
New Instagram notification feature when someone screenshots your stories - askura
https://medium.com/@sobeyharker/instagram-soon-to-tell-you-whos-taking-screenshots-of-your-story-a8c04360cbd1#.h8nufy4kv
======
askura
No idea if this is legit yet but I'm following it up. Can see this causing a
lot of bloody drama in the future if it is.

